# Late 50’s Schwinn metallic red paint substitute?



## Mymando (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m looking for a substitute paint similar to the metallic or metal flake that Schwinn used on the 50’s Phantom frames? Any help or references would be greatly appreciated? I’ve read on here that the automotive paint stores have some paint similar to the stuff Schwinn used. My bike just needs the metallic top coat touched up as it’s not faded just trying to redo some areas that I would like to look a little fresher? Hopefully someone has some ideas? Thanks


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 1, 2020)

Look at House of Kolor paints. They have a red that's pretty much right on. Number 111, I believe.  You can get it in aerosol cans at 66 Auto Color. It will need a clear topcoat.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2020)

if you have some nice paint on the bike most Automotive paint stores can match it.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2020)

Schwinn never used a metallic paint during that time, and never used a metalflake paint. Only color that I know of that was a metallic is the 70's Silver Mist or whatever they called it and the later pearlescent paint. 

The later Green and Red Phantoms used the Opalescent colors and that's a candy paint over a silver/aluminum base coat. Touching that paint up would be a very time consuming nightmare and next to impossible to do it with good results IMO. Maybe someone has tried to do this type of thing and found something that's close but it would still be noticeable after going thru all he hassle. Solid/Opaque colors can be touched up fairly easy but the candy colors not so much.


----------

